# Huawei EchoLife HG850a ONT Configuration



## karnisingh (Jul 20, 2011)

I have BSNL optical fiber broadband connection with Huawei EchoLife HG850a ONT. I want to configure my ONT to control internet access of any individual system which is connected to this ONT by switch.please help


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

could you clarify what you mean by "control internet access"?


----------



## karnisingh (Jul 20, 2011)

we have approximately 20 users of internet. can i turn on/off the internet access of any user using ONT.


----------



## ashish.kr (Jul 19, 2013)

Connect ethernet cable from router to a computer NIC1(Installed with 2 NICs) and another cable from NIC2 to the switch.

Install a proxy in your computer and control the traffic/usage/websites etc..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

A proxy like AnalogX doesn't require the two nics. 

Does not appear this router has any kind of firewall in it. If it did you could configure a schedule and within that schedule configure who gets internet access and when or when not.

http://www.cyberbajt.pl/download/Huawei/GPON/4855-specyfikacja_techniczna.pdf

Looks like you do need a proxy server.


----------

